# Cube4You Watch



## DcF1337 (Jan 20, 2009)

I realized that Cube4you keeps making new cubes, and many people, like myself, would naturally want to know what those new cubes feel like. Actually, I just wanted to know more about the new Cube4you brand cube, but I feel it's quite a waste making a new thread just to ask about one specific cube.

Thus, I'm making this thread with the hope that it is used to discuss and review anything Cube4you-related. Of course, you can sidetrack a little and talk about other sites, but try not to sidetrack too much.

And now, for the Cube4you brand cube.





This video was embedded on Cube4you.com. This cube used to come only in orange, but now there's purple, blue and white too.

Anyone else have this cube? I wonder how it compares to other favourites (Type A, C, D, and some weird hybrids)


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 20, 2009)

Why not buy it and find out.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2009)

ohh... from the title i thought you meant a time keeping piece.


----------



## panyan (Jan 20, 2009)

*is the core better than type a core?!*


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 20, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> ohh... from the title i thought you meant a time keeping piece.



Me too, I was expecting a nice looking watch with a C4U logo on it.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 20, 2009)

Haha! I thought it was a timepiece too! 
Who is that in the video?
I really want one of these cubes! Purple???


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 20, 2009)

I should be getting this cube today or tomorrow hopefully. I will post a review. And maybe a better title for this would be Cube4you Update?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 21, 2009)

Has anyone bought these Pyraminxes? 
Black
White
I haven't seen them listed in the "New Products" section.
Also (since no one mentioned it), Glow in the dark Megaminx


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 21, 2009)

That cube looked really nice, although its really hard for me to tell when your on it cuz you made that storebought look decent. =]


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 21, 2009)

He said this was for anything cube related so...how good are these new-ish megaminx's? http://www.cube4you.com/421_New-12-Color-Tile-Megaminx(Black).html This and the white one...I saw a video of one and it looked bigger than a meffert's. So, any feedback?


----------



## Faz (Jan 21, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Haha! I thought it was a timepiece too!
> Who is that in the video?
> I really want one of these cubes! Purple???



It's Patrick Jameson. The cube seems like a type a.


----------



## Ramen (Jan 21, 2009)

Fastest cube i've ever tested.
It's the cube4you cube... duh 
not a type "x"
a cube4you cube!
(that sounds really retarded, w/e )


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 21, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> This cube used to come only in orange, but now there's *purple*, blue and white too.


 FINALLY!! I've always wanted a purple cube


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 21, 2009)

Update:

The Cube4you cube now comes in pink and green too!

I wonder how many colors they'll release...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 21, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Has anyone bought these Pyraminxes?
> Black
> White
> I haven't seen them listed in the "New Products" section.
> Also (since no one mentioned it), Glow in the dark Megaminx



i think that black pyraminx is the same as one dennis had, and it was AWESOME. fast as anything and never popped.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh no! I am torn now! Do I get a purple or a green?? I will just have to get both since I have A-D in green already... However my decision is made much easier by my lack of funds. I will buy neither!


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if there will be a black released? Because I only use black so far for speedcubing, maybe I will have to adjust to new colours to use this. I want green, white, and pink


----------



## (X) (Jan 21, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Haha! I thought it was a timepiece too!
> ...



I think it sounds like a type F


----------



## Jai (Jan 21, 2009)

(X) said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Lofty said:
> ...



It's not any type, it's a brand new cube simply named the Cube4You cube.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 21, 2009)

Jai said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


I'm sure they know that. 

Good marketing thing he's doing, though. Selling every color before black/white, so that people that are anxious to test them will buy one of the early colors, and then buy again for black/white.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 21, 2009)

White is out, right? It's called Porcelain White.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 21, 2009)

Ya whites out, black will be out soon. I would buy blue or white, those look the coolest, and will probably turn the best. I dont know why I think that, but for some reason certain colors look like they would turn better to me. Transparent is here too. I dont know if its for sale yet.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 22, 2009)

Are the Cube4you cubes more clicky or more smooth?


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 22, 2009)

now orange yellow red and black are out! =D im going to buy a white one tomorrow


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 22, 2009)

They are more smooth. Mine is great, unlubed. I would lube it, but they sent me only 7 corner pieces, so I'm using a white one right now, its extremely annoying. And whats worse, is they cant send me a new one until after their holiday, which is like until January 31st.


----------



## Jai (Jan 22, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> They are more smooth. Mine is great, unlubed. I would lube it, but they sent me only 7 corner pieces, so I'm using a white one right now, its extremely annoying. And whats worse, is they cant send me a new one until after their holiday, which is like until January 31st.



I wasn't so impressed initially, wondering what all the fuss was about, and then I lubed it. DAAAAMMMN. Lubing makes a huge difference, the cube is smoother, cuts corners well, and has lower resistance. This is now my main speedcube.


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 22, 2009)

now im afraid of buying one cause i might get a missing piece


----------



## Jai (Jan 22, 2009)

samsung4123 said:


> now im afraid of buying one cause i might get a missing piece



That happens with ANYTHING you buy online...
If all of the cube testers had missing pieces, then yes, you should be worried, but his situation is an isolated incident; nobody else had missing pieces, as far as I know.


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 23, 2009)

i dont really trust c4y in gerenral because the last time i ordered from them i got a broken diansheng and a missing center cap from my sky blue type a...i think it only happens if you mass order


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope not, I'm considering a mass order soon with some of the new cubes. Hopefully all goes well. Id rather do it with cubefans, but it seems they arent sold on there yet.


----------



## toast (Jan 23, 2009)

AGGGGGGGH I just ordered the white C4Y cube like on Sunday or Monday or something, and nowwwwwwwwwww they come out with my favorite color purple ): Sucks.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 23, 2009)

I REALLY hope these are still in stock in the next few days, I REALLY want a purple one!!!! I've heard they're amazing.


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 23, 2009)

toast said:


> AGGGGGGGH I just ordered the white C4Y cube like on Sunday or Monday or something, and nowwwwwwwwwww they come out with my favorite color purple ): Sucks.


can i buy it from you? =P


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 23, 2009)

why does their black cube show a pic of a blue cube. I want to make sure Im getting a black cube.


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 23, 2009)

what shipping methods did all of you use? can airmail be trusted??


----------



## Jasontang381 (Jan 23, 2009)

http://cube4you.com/429_Cube4you-orange-core.html 

Has anyone used or reviewed this new core?? I really want info on this so i can see if its decent.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 23, 2009)

I dont know what its like on its own, but my cube is great, so it must be pretty good. 

Just so you guys know these cubes are now an option for the 10 cube deal. So you can get 10 of these for 63 bucks. Pretty good deal, and if you order now, and get one more thing to get it over 70, the coupon should get you 15 bucks off. Very good deal.


----------



## mazei (Jan 23, 2009)

I must try this cube. I'll buy white first then black.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 24, 2009)

has anyone got the violet one yet? I would like to see what it looks like with bright stickers.


----------



## lalalala (Jan 24, 2009)

so much colors now 9 colors taht amazing there black/white/red/green/blue/yellow/pink/violet/orange


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 24, 2009)

I ordered 2 black ones, a violet one, a green one and a white one (and a blue type F). James said the package sale will be released later this year ( all c4y colours)


----------



## Odin (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K7e...4you.com/437_Cube4you-3x3x3-Cube(Orange).html

Amazing!


----------



## Jasontang381 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sweet, I ordered one of these 5 days ago. Im planning on trying it with a yuga. Any suggestions"?


----------



## Weiseguy (Jan 25, 2009)

I just ordered

http://cubefans.com/new-type-3x3x3-diykit-a-p-79.html

Is that an okay one? I honestly want to wait before I get the C4Y cube just because I think they may add changes later...


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 25, 2009)

has anyone tried it? how does it compare to the other types? like A,B,C,D and F? or compared to other cubes like the Edison and Rubiks DIY??

is the black one good? coz i love black cubes..hope the black one is good..i will be ordering soon..


----------



## krazaeda (Jan 25, 2009)

Today I ordered 8 new c4y diy's. I took all kinds of different colors so I'll be checking the green, the blue, the red, the white and the black ones out. I'll let you know how they are once they come in. (I also ordered 2 square -1's, an eastsheen 4x4 and 5x5 for a friend, a transparent type a for another friend and a white tiled megaminx for myself, total order value was 120 euros, the coupon came in pretty nicely)


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 25, 2009)

It better not be all sold out by the time I get to order haha.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont think it will be he just got them in, I'm sure there are a lot. I just want to get my one corner piece I'm missing.


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 26, 2009)

Jai said:


> crazyasianskills said:
> 
> 
> > They are more smooth. Mine is great, unlubed. I would lube it, but they sent me only 7 corner pieces, so I'm using a white one right now, its extremely annoying. And whats worse, is they cant send me a new one until after their holiday, which is like until January 31st.
> ...



what color did you ordered??


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 26, 2009)

hmm, if ever you have a missing part, how can you contact james? is it the cubeforyou email??


----------



## Jai (Jan 26, 2009)

vloc15 said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > crazyasianskills said:
> ...



Both me and crazyasianskills are part of the 10 cube testers. We both got an orange cube for free from James, to test out and make a video review on. Crazyasianskills already made his video review, but I still have to make mine (I'll probably do it today).


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 26, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> I dont know what its like on its own, but my cube is great, so it must be pretty good.
> 
> Just so you guys know these cubes are now an option for the 10 cube deal. So you can get 10 of these for 63 bucks. Pretty good deal, and if you order now, and get one more thing to get it over 70, the coupon should get you 15 bucks off. Very good deal.



What coupon?


----------



## Escher (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.cube4you.com/443_Original-Master-Cube-White-with-tiles.html

is this a mefferts 4x4 i see on cube4you? 
or am i just behind the times, and has this already been discussed?


----------



## jcuber (Jan 29, 2009)

Is the mini (6x6x6 cm) master cube as good as the regular meffert's ones? It looks to me like their 6cm cubes are ES's.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> http://www.cube4you.com/443_Original-Master-Cube-White-with-tiles.html
> is this a mefferts 4x4 i see on cube4you?



Definitely Meffert's.



jcuber said:


> It looks to me like their 6cm cubes are ES's.



That's because they are Eastsheens.


----------



## suhas2112 (Jan 29, 2009)

How often does the new C4U cube lock up? I'm planning to buy one in two weeks and I was dissappointed with my YUGA because of the lock ups...


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 29, 2009)

suhas2112 said:


> How often does the new C4U cube lock up? I'm planning to buy one in two weeks and I was dissappointed with my YUGA because of the lock ups...



It doesnt.


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 29, 2009)

i got a white one on its way... hopefully it comes with all the pieces =/


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 29, 2009)

suhas2112 said:


> How often does the new C4U cube lock up? I'm planning to buy one in two weeks and I was dissappointed with my YUGA because of the lock ups...



YUGA should not lock up, try loosening your tension. If you lock up with a YUGA, it's probably your turning that needs work, not the cube.


----------



## Escher (Jan 29, 2009)

JohnnyA said:


> YUGA should not lock up, try loosening your tension. If you lock up with a YUGA, it's probably your turning that needs work, not the cube.



erm, sorry, but no.

'your turning needs work' isnt the answer. how do you know that he's not a very experienced cuber, and that his turning style has just developed so that he cuts corners all the time?
perhaps your turning style means that you dont need to cut corners much, or you are quite precise in your turning. this isnt necessarily 'better'.
if you loosen a type D, generally speaking, they get worse for locking up, not better, and in my experience, pop.


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> JohnnyA said:
> 
> 
> > YUGA should not lock up, try loosening your tension. If you lock up with a YUGA, it's probably your turning that needs work, not the cube.
> ...



If I can use a YUGA so it doesn't lock up and I have crappy turning myself, then I would say that it is turning that needs work. And as for locking up more when you loosen it - that's not only ridiculous, it's anti intuitive. IF you loosen it so it is actually at a good tension, it won't pop and it will rarely lock.


----------



## Escher (Jan 29, 2009)

i wouldnt say that it is anti intuitive at all - in fact, i'll build my type D now. on a very high tension, it cut corners slightly better than my rubiks brand, but that really isnt saying much. however, it turns much, much faster/smoother. occasionally i can get really high tps. 
if you loosen it to a 'good' tension, i find that it still locks up quite a bit, and turns slightly slower, but is a bit more manageable. 
if you loosen it to a pretty low tension, then it actually locks up far more than the other two tensions, and also pops, while not turning particularly quickly.
anyway, the reason why i think that its logical that it locks up more when loose is because of the way the type D is made. 
the way i imagine it is that a tight type D looks like this, when looking at the gaps between pieces: 
_____________
when its looser, it looks a bit more like this:
____ ____ ____
and when its really loose, it looks more like this:
____ ____ ____

i know this is a very strange way of describing it.
because the type D screws/springs/centres are made so that there isnt a great deal of 'give' in them, it means that when you hit a gap, it has more effect than if you were using say a type A centre structure. hence the increased locking, and the fact that it feels really smooth when its very tight.

perhaps my type D just isnt broken in yet (i rarely use it) and thats why i find it to lock up so much. but from my personal experience, this is what happens.

and for the record, suhas is actually a good cuber - he recently posted a sub 1:20 avg on 4x4. i don't really think that his turning is the issue, i just think that his style isn't suited to type Ds.


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> i wouldnt say that it is anti intuitive at all - in fact, i'll build my type D now. on a very high tension, it cut corners slightly better than my rubiks brand, but that really isnt saying much. however, it turns much, much faster/smoother. occasionally i can get really high tps.
> if you loosen it to a 'good' tension, i find that it still locks up quite a bit, and turns slightly slower, but is a bit more manageable.
> if you loosen it to a pretty low tension, then it actually locks up far more than the other two tensions, and also pops, while not turning particularly quickly.
> anyway, the reason why i think that its logical that it locks up more when loose is because of the way the type D is made.
> ...



Alright. I guess my yuga was a lucky one - maybe its because its from 9spuzzles, with the old screws? Anyway, whatever works for any person doesn't necessarily work for everyone. I don't even use my yuga, I use a puzl cube.


----------



## Escher (Jan 29, 2009)

JohnnyA said:


> Alright. I guess my yuga was a lucky one - maybe its because its from 9spuzzles, with the old screws? _Anyway, whatever works for any person doesn't necessarily work for everyone_. I don't even use my yuga, I use a puzl cube.



absolutely.

my D was from cube4you, and i still cant decide whether it has new or old screws  which obviously has a large effect.
what colour is your cube? that possibly also has an effect.
tossing aside the colour/new or old issue, i think that each cube is different to another, regardless of type. i know plenty of people with type As that really just feel completely different to mine, regardless of the setting.
i got a puzl cube recently too, but like the D, im just not as fast as i am with my A II  its indisputably a nice cube, but its just not 'fast' enough (at least for me) and it pops a lot when you loosen it a bit.
anyway, i'm sure i'll get to have a go on it when there's a UK comp this year (yay)


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 29, 2009)

My yuga is black - it has the screws with the fat, unthreaded end. It's very nice, but I'm going to sell it to a friend who has no good speedcube since I use my puzl cube and maybe my cube4you, when it arrives. That's after I try it with a type a old core of course 

Just as a side note, the core that comes with the yuga is very bad, even a new type A core is better. Maybe the core could be the difference? I can't remember what my yuga was like without the new A core


----------



## Escher (Jan 29, 2009)

my only real experiences of a D is of one with an old A core  seriously, i played with it a bit at school when i first got it, but i didnt have lube or a screwdriver. then i got home and immediately changed the core out, and lubed it etc.
i just think i cant cope with other cubes than my A II, it just generally ruins my lookahead and i dont seem to be able to get sub 16/17, which is the norm for me now on my AII.
its possible that my D screws are the old type - i just went over dae_ja_voos guide and they definitely arent the new ones, so im assuming they are the old ones.
i was thinking about getting the cube4you cube soon - perhaps you can PM me your thoughts on it, normal, and with type A core etc when you receive it?
my D is black too, so ill assume its just individual differences, whether the cube or the hands, that mean that our experiences of them are so different.


----------



## suhas2112 (Jan 30, 2009)

Erm, Escher, you must have me confused with someone else... I don't even know how to solve a 4x4... So, it would be pretty impossible for me to have a sub 1:20 average ... But I have noticed that my yuga+ type a core hybrid locks up more at less tension... I think my turning style is not suited for a YUGA as I never lock up on my friend's type A...


----------



## Escher (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, yes i have. 
i mixed up 'suhas' with 'siraj'. oops! apologies to all concerned


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 30, 2009)

probably, its because if you set the cube too loose, it might overturn reuslting to more lockups..IMO

i have a DS cube which more or less feels like a D and i placed it at the tightest tension and i don't seem to have so much lockups.


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 30, 2009)

I recently ordered the cubeforyou cube, along with 5 of the new cores, and I have at least 5 old type a screw sping washer sets on hand. Anyone know how a type D works with the c4y core? Im going to be testing type A /new core hybrids, and I'm think of buying a type D just to at least test it out, and maybe make some good hybrid cubes? Any suggestions for what I should try out? I'll write reviews for all of them. Just tell me what you'd like to see.

Edit: I have 2 type A's, i will have the new c4y cube, and possibly a type d if someone recommends i try it.


----------



## spader (Jan 30, 2009)

How long does it take to get a cube from cube 4 you?


----------



## Crossed (Jan 30, 2009)

I've ordered the white C4Y-cube, the new core and the new stickers from C4Y.
I'm gonna test the core in my Type D. 
So i'll give you guys an update when my package arrives.


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

well im thinking of getting a blue cube for you cube, but before i buy it, i want to ask is it just as good as the orange one?


----------

